# 11lb Trout



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Caught this gator yesterday. 30.5" right at 11lbs on a certified Boga. CPR'd. Getting a replica made of her SOMEWHERE. My cousin knows of a pretty good place down in the valley.


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*11lb. Trout*

Da-dang! Awesome


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

very,very, nice! Congrats! and green on the cpr


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

when did the boga get cert? curious is all......nice fish to boot....great mount as well bro and good release too


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Great fish and glad to see it's still out there!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> when did the boga get cert? curious is all......nice fish to boot....great mount as well bro and good release too


couldn't tell ya. It's my partner's. Thanks guys.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Where would you get a replica in the valley?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Great googily moogily. 
Done like a prob, nice job.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

beautiful fish.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Danny Jansen said:


> Where would you get a replica in the valley?


Gotta get the name from my cousin. I think the guy that does it has a brother or dad in Houston that has won son national competitions for whitetail/exotic mounts. My cousin is out snapper fishing right now. I'll get the name when he gets back in.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome catch


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

She's a beauty great job on the CPR!


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice Hog! Thanks for letting her go.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

She's a beauty good job on the CPR!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Gator Trout for sure..Congrats!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice fish and good work on the CPR.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Wow...& CPR!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice! Excellent release!


----------



## SPOT-CHASER3 (May 3, 2006)

Great fish. What did she eat ?? What bay were ya fishin ??


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome fish!!!

What kind of boat is that?? Marshall??


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*t-tung,*

you're my hero!!!!!! What a beauty! What's that coming out of her anus, the obvious?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

thats nice congrats


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great fish! Even better CPR. Well done.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Definitely a lifetime achievement.

Thank you very much for the CPR. Can't wait to hear the story about someone catching her again!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great fish


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That trout is 10,000 times more valuable released back into the bay, than two fillets in a freezer....that's a career trout for sure.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope u catch another.. Great CPR


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Great Trout! Thanks for thowin it back..


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Great Fish Great job posting .and releasing. Gives us something to shoot for. Sure would be nice to have some more info not where it was caught but time of day, weather, tides, water clarity, other fish caught with her.
Thanks for posting. Congratulations! Never mind water clarity, looked at picture again


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What a pig! Congrats.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

What bait? What bay?


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

That's a pig! Congratulations, and mad props on the release...letting her produce some more offspring with those genes!


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Blake Tyler said:


> That's a pig! Congratulations, and mad props on the release...letting her produce some more offspring with those genes!


 Professional Netter..................... Couldnt resist........................ Nice tag on your name. Maybe Ill put Pro crab cracker on mine........LOL:walkingsm


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. Caught in Baffin on a big bait yesterday. Nothing you've fished for trout with I'm sure, that's all I'll say for now. I can palm a basketball and I couldn't get my fingers across the back of her into the back of her gill plates to pick her up. She was a hoss. I didn't get a girth measurement on her because I felt we took too much time taking pics and measuring her. Just wanted to make sure she lived. Thanks for the compliments. 

She ate it early Yesterday morning. Felt a thump and she sat there wth it. I reeled to her and gave her the Bill Dance treatment. For the first 5 minutes I thought she was a redfish because of the screaming, relentless runs. It wasn't until I got her within 5 or 6 yards that I realized she was a trout. I was yelling and dancing like a fool in front of quite a few waders but I didn't care. I'll probably never catch another one like it.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Awesome fish!!!
> 
> What kind of boat is that?? Marshall??


It's a 22' Marshall with an extra foot added to the stern. It runs and gets up pretty shallow for it not having a tunnel. I'm impressed with it.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and the release.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Kudos on the catch AND release! WTG


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

sweet fish..... Good job on the release now she will live another day! Or at least until some jackwagon without a license and any know how who will snag her with disease ridden croaker and filet her out.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Let's all pray some tourist from BFE Iowa doesn't catch her this summer with a croaker-soaker guide...some things are just wrong....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*And...*



out_fishin69 said:


> sweet fish..... Good job on the release now she will live another day! Or at least until some jackwagon without a license and any know how who will snag her with disease ridden croaker and filet her out.


What's wrong with that!


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

great catch, great pics, GREAT RELEASE! THANKS!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Super nice job man!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

t-tung said:


> Thanks guys. *Caught in Baffin on a big bait yesterday. Nothing you've fished for trout with I'm sure, that's all I'll say for now*......................


No doubt still under contract negotiations with lure makers? Nice fish regardless.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

gater said:


> What's wrong with that!


and here's your jackwagon.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

btw, awesome CPR, i gave you some cabbage for it, as i'm sure many others have as well!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, that is a beautiful trout, I love the story, I'd totally freak out !!! In a good way.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Good job on the catch.
The name on the boat Casting Crowns is it from the band?


----------



## Hynesbayboy34 (Jan 11, 2010)

u buy that boat from a guy in the victoria area


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

GUTBUSTER said:


> u buy that boat from a guy in the victoria area


Nah that guy in Victoria is my podnuh. Wish we had caught that fish here in a couple weeks but I'll take a fish like that on anyweekend.

JJGold: No lure contracts, I would just hate to lie to you about what I caught it on. A: you'd probably call me a liar. B: I'm not sure you can find it at Academy. Some money for this tourney season would be nice though...

Thanks for the green guys. Not sure if spots represent age but, she didn't have many on her.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

good job man !! if ya weren't possessed before,ya sure are now !


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

t-tung said:


> Thanks guys. Caught in Baffin on a big bait yesterday. Nothing you've fished for trout with I'm sure, that's all I'll say for now. I can palm a basketball and I couldn't get my fingers across the back of her into the back of her gill plates to pick her up. She was a hoss. I didn't get a girth measurement on her because I felt we took too much time taking pics and measuring her. Just wanted to make sure she lived. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> She ate it early Yesterday morning. Felt a thump and she sat there wth it. I reeled to her and gave her the Bill Dance treatment. For the first 5 minutes I thought she was a redfish because of the screaming, relentless runs. It wasn't until I got her within 5 or 6 yards that I realized she was a trout. I was yelling and dancing like a fool in front of quite a few waders but I didn't care. I'll probably never catch another one like it.


caught in baffin on a big bait,thats all i can say for now? what kind of BS is that? nice trout and good on the release.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> caught in baffin on a big bait,thats all i can say for now? what kind of BS is that? nice trout and good on the release.


 Some BS you can spend some time to experiment to find out on your own time. No one told me what to fish. A buddy of mine and I came up with a theory and it paid off. Sometimes knowing where NOT to fish and what bait NOT to fish is better than knowing where and what to fish. I'll tell you this, it WASN'T a corky. Think outside the box and go from there. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

t-tung said:


> Some BS you can spend some time to experiment to find out on your own time. No one told me what to fish. A buddy of mine and I came up with a theory and it paid off. Sometimes knowing where NOT to fish and what bait NOT to fish is better than knowing where and what to fish. I'll tell you this, it WASN'T a corky. Think outside the box and go from there. Thanks for the compliment.


i think so far out the box, i use trout for bait.:rotfl:


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Now you're thinking! :rotfl: I think the unofficial state record striper was caught on a live trout on the Guad.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i think so far out the box, i use trout for bait.:rotfl:


 Didn't know croaker had spots


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

t-tung said:


> Didn't know croaker had spots


i have never used a stinky croaker in my life. im the SILVER SPOON KING!


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

t-tung said:


> Gotta get the name from my cousin. I think the guy that does it has a brother or dad in Houston that has won son national competitions for whitetail/exotic mounts. My cousin is out snapper fishing right now. I'll get the name when he gets back in.


Todd Palermo down here in Port Isabel has told me he can get relicas and do em up right.
Good Job Cuz. Awesome fish.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW, that fish was AWESOME!!!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i have never used a stinky croaker in my life. im the SILVER SPOON KING!


lol get one of them monster hammered spoons they run in the great lakes for steelhead and let me know how it works out for ya.

Thanks cuz. He give you a price for a base mount that I described to you?


----------



## RAY ORTEGA (Aug 29, 2010)

*awesome*

awesome! just plain awesome! to even being there to witness such a brawl. didn't know who was getting the beating with all the yelling and screaming, Tommy was doing.. lol.. I'm surprised the coast guard didn't come out to check on us.. All i can say is congratulations again to my new team mate and welcome aboard "Team Casting Crowns" Looking forward to awesome tournament season. yes, the boat is a 22'6" marshall. awesome boat. just wish it was a little faster. yes, i still live in victoria and Tommy lives in C.C. yes, the boat is name after one of the most awesome, inspiring and motivational christians band ever.. couldn't have picked a better name.. "HE" says! if you are ashamed of me, I will be ashamed of you.. couldn't ask for a better third wheel than him. congrats again Tommy and i hope you catch her in a couple of weeks..


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

letting her live, awesome!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW!:ac550: A bunch of other explitavies come to mind as well. Brotha HUGE congrats on your catch of a life time! Even greater kudos on the catch and release! You da main most monkey in the jungle! sincerely..a Very jealous Dip..lol


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you brother. All of the congrads make me feel even better about letting her go. No regrets. Thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks, what motor are yall running?? I am thinking about getting a Marshall built


t-tung said:


> It's a 22' Marshall with an extra foot added to the stern. It runs and gets up pretty shallow for it not having a tunnel. I'm impressed with it.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

All Boga's are certified by IGFA..


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Thanks, what motor are yall running?? I am thinking about getting a Marshall built


Running a 150 E-tec


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats! Very nice fish.


----------



## "cuttem"! (Aug 31, 2010)

Way to go man! Guess it payed off not coming to H town this weekend. Why couldnt you catch something like that in our last tournament?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Fantastic fish. Cudo's for releasing her. That's my bucket list fish!!


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice fish, Thomas. I've been looking for one that size all winter but haven't been successful. Going to be hard to do in my neck of the woods. Looks like a trip south is in order.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Kinda funny the second picture the Bogas are floating and the third they look like they floated off. Congrats and green for the CPR.

You can buy certified Bogas here:
https://nt1.adventuresports.com/fish/Quest/Qshop.asp?Option=Product&Detail=BogaGrip+&+BogaFloat


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

what can i say,beautiful trout dude,1day i hope to catch a over30 incher big gal.
just awsome,congrats.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Kinda funny the second picture the Bogas are floating and the third they look like they floated off. Congrats and green for the CPR.
> 
> You can buy certified Bogas here:
> https://nt1.adventuresports.com/fish/Quest/Qshop.asp?Option=Product&Detail=BogaGrip+&+BogaFloat


Yeah it doesn't take long once that Baffin wind starts picking up.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks, not tryinmg to hi jack your thread but I really appreciate the info

one last question......

What prop?

how fast?

Thanks again and awesome catch!!


t-tung said:


> Running a 150 E-tec


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure on the prop. With us 2 in it, loaded down with 40lbs ice, etc etc we'll see 43mph on the GPS. He had a 200 LU on it for a while and gave us another 4-5mph if I remember right. That was back before Christmas though. I'm sure Ray will chime in some time tonight with some specifics. Sorry I can't be more help. :brew:


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

oh,and that replica of that big hog will out last the real skin mount.
you da man for doing so.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks bud. Turns out, replicas aren't cheap. The guy i was looking at to do it was quite a bit out of the price range I was looking to spend on a mount and base. I might end up making a nice base and having him do the mount. 

Any suggestions on who I should get to do the mount? Pictures of the mount would be appreciated. Don't worry about highjacking this thread.... I appreciate it.


----------



## chocolatedog (Jul 2, 2010)

*WOW!!!*



"cuttem"! said:


> Way to go man! Guess it payed off not coming to H town this weekend. Why couldnt you catch something like that in our last tournament?


I guess we weren't thinking out of the box when we fished that last tournament, or maybe is was all the beer we drank at the boat ramp at 5am. I told myself Saturday morning the only way I wasn't going to disown you for blowing off my birthday to go fishing was if you caught at least an 11lb trout....good thing she ate your 9lb lure before you weighed her. Congrats again though bud, definitely a fish of a lifetime...can't wait to see the mount.

And cuttem....I'm not sure I know where Pearlsnd, TX is? I mapquested it, and nothing shows up.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

John Glenn here in Corpus does very good work


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

FREON said:


> John Glenn here in Corpus does very good work


 Do you have a contact number for John?


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Very nice 2 Mas ....Glad to see those tacos from the Tortilla Factory finally paid off for ya


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks brother. When are you on days off? We need to go run that boat of your brother's before it grows roots in his driveway.


----------



## RAY ORTEGA (Aug 29, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> Thanks, not tryinmg to hi jack your thread but I really appreciate the info
> 
> one last question......
> 
> ...


i am running with a jack foreman (361-552-2789) 19 pitch 4 blade prop. it pushes the boat about 43-44 mph. it gets up in about 12"-14" and runs in 8" without a problem, it takes 3'-4' chops without a problem. i have also taken it offshore a couple of times.. it's an awesome boat. just wish it was a little faster.. it will be up for sale in a couple of months. need to order me a faster tournament boat.. would love to keep it. but tired of being smoked by the faster boats..


----------



## David Rowsey (Jul 20, 2005)

*Great Fish*

Awesome fish and CPR!! Great choice to make a replica and let that trout of superior genetics have another spawn. I'll chip in $50 for the replica to get made.... Congrats, DR


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

t-tung said:


> Do you have a contact number for John?


 361-991-3130


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks FREON. I'll give him a call. 

Mr. Ramsey, I sent you a PM. I'm blown away by your selflessness. Thank you for the offer. :cheers:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*They may be now,*

but originally that is not the case. At least from my understanding.


ANYBDYHERE said:


> All Boga's are certified by IGFA..


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*Very,very jealous*

Wow!!!


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Thanks FREON. I'll give him a call.
> 
> Mr. Ramsey, I sent you a PM. I'm blown away by your selflessness. Thank you for the offer. :cheers:





David Rowsey said:


> Awesome fish and CPR!! Great choice to make a replica and let that trout of superior genetics have another spawn. I'll chip in $50 for the replica to get made.... Congrats, DR


Me too because Rowsey is a tight a**. Great fish and greater decision to let her live.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

roriley said:


> Me too because Rowsey is a tight a**. Great fish and greater decision to let her live.


I really appreciate it. PM sent.

Hopefully she'll make it through this freeze. I'm sure it's not her first rodeo.

Thanks again to everyone for the positive feedback.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, what a trout!

...would have been great next to steamed veggies and rice pilaf.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

big john o said:


> Wow, what a trout!
> 
> ...would have been great next to steamed veggies and rice pilaf.


 My partner said he could have made fish tacos for his whole family off just that one fish. :rotfl: We ended up getting into some reds later in the day so he was happy he had something to take home. Got an earfull from my grandpa for letting her go. Turns out they kill everything in Mississippi.

What did Jeff Foxworthy say? "ol Jim caught a 10 pound bass this morning, and did the right thing and let it go. We had to whack his a** with a boat paddle, but ol Jim let her go."


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Ray, post up some pics of the boat. The wrap looks great!!



RAY ORTEGA said:


> i am running with a jack foreman (361-552-2789) 19 pitch 4 blade prop. it pushes the boat about 43-44 mph. it gets up in about 12"-14" and runs in 8" without a problem, it takes 3'-4' chops without a problem. i have also taken it offshore a couple of times.. it's an awesome boat. just wish it was a little faster.. it will be up for sale in a couple of months. need to order me a faster tournament boat.. would love to keep it. but tired of being smoked by the faster boats..


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Hey buddy After reading all these replies I think you can run for Mayor in any town of your choice


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

I just came in today and will be depleting the pig population on my two weeks off ...let me know if your down


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Specxican said:


> Hey buddy After reading all these replies I think you can run for Mayor in any town of your choice


Ingelside wouldn't be my first choice. :rotfl:

You know I'm down to slaughter some pigs. I've got a big gun that's been waiting to eat.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

John Glenn did a great job on my 30" but I had to wait over two years to get it. If you can wait that long I would definitely take it to him.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have seen some of John Glenn's work, looks great, some of the best, but you will have to wait for it. His waiting list is longer than.... well you get my drift, its long. 

Congrats on the nice fish! Probably caught her on a big ol 12in motor oil bass worm :slimer:


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Cody C said:


> I have seen some of John Glenn's work, looks great, some of the best, but you will have to wait for it. His waiting list is longer than.... well you get my drift, its long.
> 
> Congrats on the nice fish! Probably caught her on a big ol 12in motor oil bass worm :slimer:


Thanks bud. Didn't catch her on a motor oil bass worm but I have caught redfish on it. :rotfl:


----------

